# Phil Baroni on Anderson Silva - That would be my dream fight and I would beat him".



## martialtalkfan (May 29, 2008)

http://mmayou.com/news-and-exclusiv...-would-be-my-dream-fight-and-i-would-beat-him

Them's fightin words!


----------



## Jai (May 29, 2008)

Let 'em go. I think it would be a good fight.


----------



## martialtalkfan (May 30, 2008)

Jai said:


> Let 'em go. I think it would be a good fight.



I agree. Even though I think Baroni would be outmatched I think it would be a good fight.


----------



## terryl965 (May 30, 2008)

I beleive Silva would dominant the match but if Baroni was able to land one of thos epunches who knows.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 30, 2008)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...nderson+Silva&ei=oK1ASP35PIXw4QKA1IH9CA&hl=en

This is crazy!  A flying scissors heel hook.  Who would have thought that Anderson Silva would be taken down by that!


----------



## Jai (May 30, 2008)

omg I can't think of a time when I have seen something like that actually work.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 1, 2008)

After last night's performance, and the last string of losses before that, I think Phil should just keep quiet and join the WWE. He is an entertainer and nothing more. He looks sadder and sadder in his fights. Silva would destroy this clown!


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree with Hand Sword.  Baroni needs to go somewhere with all that talk.  If Baroni was that good he would be in the UFC working his way up the ladder.

I hate guys that do all that talking in hopes of setting themselves up for a huge payday instead of out there taking on top talent and working their way into a title fight.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 2, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> I agree with Hand Sword. Baroni needs to go somewhere with all that talk. If Baroni was that good he would be in the UFC working his way up the ladder.
> 
> I hate guys that do all that talking in hopes of setting themselves up for a huge payday instead of out there taking on top talent and working their way into a title fight.


 
He used to be in the UFC and they dropped him after losing fights he was no longer in contention for the title.

I agree, it would be his dream fight...He's a falling star and that fight would at least get his name on the marquee again and get him some attention.

He would not win the fight, and he does not deserve the fight in my opinion.


----------



## MattJ (Jun 2, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> After last night's performance, and the last string of losses before that, I think Phil should just keep quiet and join the WWE. He is an entertainer and nothing more. He looks sadder and sadder in his fights. Silva would destroy this clown!


 
Quoted for truth.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 20, 2008)

Phil Baroni would simply get embarrased by Anderson Silva. I can't believe he thinks he would win. I understand confidence in yourself but there is a big difference between that and stupidity and I think Baroni is stupid.


----------



## joblo (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope Baroni gets more fights, I love to see his beat up face when he loses. The only problem is they never last more than a couple of minutes.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2008)

Baroni is fighting over here on the 12th July on Cage Rage, no opponent announced for him yet though. it may get some bums on seats but CR doesn't get the fans the way it used to. Its been taken over by Elite and the standard of fights isn't nearly as high as the rival Cagewarriors show on the same day that we'll all be going to lol!
http://www.cagerage.tv/index2.htm
The news he's fighting has been met with quite a lukewarm response, most think he's ruined himself but we'll see how his fight turns out, of course it depends who he's fighting, knowing CR they won't annouce it till the last minute (if they have anyone).


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jun 22, 2008)

:BSmeter:

*I think that meter right there describes Phil Baroni. I would give the fight to Silva at 1:50 of the first. By strikes. If not sooner because I think this kid would underestimate Silva and then hit the cage trying to save his life, and the ref would allow it some time to go to see if he could defend himself. When it became apparent he was just mouthing and getting his *** kicked the fight would be stopped.*

*So Baroni's chances at becoming champion again are slim to none. However that was the best entertainment I've had in a long time. *


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree that Baroni doesn't deserve this fight and would lose probably in the first or second round.


----------

